# The Legend of the 325th Checkertail Clan



## rayburnsjr (Nov 26, 2010)

http://blip.tv/file/4433167/A new documentary about the WWII USAAF Fighter Plane and pilots of the 325th FG. This 90 min flim is a free download. Its a great story about the men and their planes. Neil Pugh "Mysticpuma" created this great piece of history. Add it to your collection !


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

Had a bad link. Corrected it for you. And I'll move this to the video section. Get a wider audience. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

Mysticpuma put a lot of effort into this video. Glad to see the video getting some notice. He spent three years interviewing the pilots and doing research for the video. 


Wheels


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2010)

At the 17:26 mark, has anyone seen those pics before? Real or photoshop?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

Mysticpuma has said that he would have photographs in the video that had never been seen by anyone, maybe the two planes colliding are some of those ?


Wheels


----------

